# Wo kann man das angeln?



## bigNemez (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich brauche fürs schneidern   Nordmeerperle
die bekommt man entwider beim Händler oder aus  Dunkelwassermuschel
Beim Händler ist es auf CD also kaum eine Chance da ran zukommen
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass man Dunkelwassermuschel auch angeln kann
nun meine frage: 
 *Wo kann man Dunkelwassermuschel angeln?*

am besten mit Koordinaten
Danke

EDIT: Gibt es vll ein Addon, quasi sowas wie gatherer für erzabbau nur halt fürs angeln.Kann man bei Fishingbuddy datenbanken importieren?


----------



## AngusD (2. Januar 2009)

Äh... du hast die buffed.de WoW-Datenbank gefunden, aber siehst die Liste der Mobs nicht, die diese Muschelsorte fallen lassen?  Gleiches gilt für die Perle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steht doch echt alles da. Musst nur deinen eigenen Links folgen.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

Tja den Link dazu hast du ja schon selber geschrieben. Also wirst du ja wissen wo sie zu finden sind oder? Prozentangaben und Wahrscheinlichkeiten stehen auch dabei.


----------



## bigNemez (2. Januar 2009)

Freunde der Sonne, ich habe nicht gefragt wer die droppt.denn die dropprate ist nicht dolle
ich habe gefragt wo man das *angeln* kann.
Aber vll steht es auch da und ich übersehe etwas?




> Äh... du hast die buffed.de WoW-Datenbank gefunden


Dein Sarkasmus kann du dir aufs Brotchen schmieren


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

bigNemez schrieb:


> Aber vll steht es auch da und ich übersehe etwas?


Sicher tust du das.
Zu jedem NPC gibts eine Map dazu, wo eingezeichnet ist, wo sie zu finden sind. Genauer gehts nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## bigNemez (2. Januar 2009)

Aber versteht es doch
ich will es *ANGELN!!!!!!!* 
das hat doch nichts mit irgendwelchen Mob´s zutun..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja unwichtig ,habe erstmal bei 44,14 Boreanische Tundra probiert zu *angeln* und habe auch schon welche gefangen.
Dennoch,falls jemand andere plätze hat,nur her damit


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

Generell war es schon immer recht selten Muscheln zu angeln. 20 NPC´s geklopft 8-10 Muscheln. 20 mal geangelt ergab meistens nur eine oder zwei Muscheln. Warum du diese nun unbedingt angeln musst, verstehe ich hier nicht so ganz. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## bigNemez (2. Januar 2009)

Das kann ich dir ganz einfach erklären
Also


> 20 NPC´s geklopft 8-10 Muscheln


Die Aussage stimmt schon mal garnicht.Habe von 30 grad mal eine Muschel bekommen.
Und zweitens: Beim Angeln kriegst du IMMER etwas mehr oder weniger wertvolles,da zZ die Preise für Fische gut liegen.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

War auch nur als Beispiel gedacht. In jeden Fall sind die Muscheln beim Angeln erheblich seltener und länger dauern tut es obendrein auch. Mit dem Fleisch von Tieren mach ich mehr Kohle, weil es einfach auch schneller geht.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Kann man das überhaupt angeln?
Hab zwar den Fishing buddy aber noch nicht in Nordend geangelt.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

Anscheinend ja schon. Aber das einzige was mich beim Angeln interessiert sind Pygmäenschiffshalter.


----------



## noizycat (7. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn du Tipps fürs Angeln willst (das einzige mal, dass ich so ne Muschel hatte, war mal in der Tundra ... und ich angle öfters), empfehle ich dir eher die Mobs. Tipp: Geh zu den Wildherzen und dann kloppe für die Dailies Orakel, falls du schon das nötige Level hast. Fallen schnell um und droppen gut ... Oder geh bei den Tundramurlocs sammeln, da konnt man die doch tauschen?


----------

